# Flying with your Cockapoo??



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am wondering if cockapoos are small enough to fly with you. I'm sure it depends on the size but does anyone fly with theirs? I have been trying to find a breeder that specifically has smaller cockapoos but haven't had too much luck. The few that I have seen don't seem very good. Has anyone had any luck finding smaller ones? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a thought but have you considered a cavapoo? I believe that there are a few members on here that have cavapoos who may be able to advise you better


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Or a toy cross cockapoo?


----------



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

I have been looking for the toy sized. I was hoping to find one closer to home that I can actually visit, but haven't had any luck. There are some that will ship them, which is a possibility.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter's father was a toy poodle and he's pretty tall. He is quite a bit bigger than Bonnie who came from a miniature. Boys are bigger than girls generally and American cocker crosses smaller than English cockers. 
I think going for a cavapoo is a very good idea, they are much smaller and very sweet little dogs although I can only vouch for their looks, others would know about their personalities.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is a cavapoo x back to a mini poodle. She is slightly smaller than her mum the cavapoo - more poodlie in build. She weighs just under 7 kg and is 14" to the shoulder. I have afriend with a toypoodle cavalier cross and she is much smaller than Kiki
The photos are of Kiki with a cockapoo friend who is a first cross mini poodle english show cocker mix. They are almost identical in every way! In the pics the cockapoo is the one with the white chest.
When you go looking at pups look at the size of the mum and dad and if they have already produced pups, ask about the adult size of the previous litters... 
I think that you would have to check with individual airlines about their policy re dogs in the cabin. My experience of dogs flying in the hold is that they seem to cope fine with it. We lived in Africa and imported several dogs and also some of our pups went overseas.


----------



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

What exactly is a "toy cross cockatoo"?


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

StephStew said:


> What exactly is a "toy cross cockatoo"?


It's a toy poodle crossed with a cocker spaniel rather than a miniature poodle.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Kiki is a cavapoo x back to a mini poodle. She is slightly smaller than her mum the cavapoo - more poodlie in build. She weighs just under 7 kg and is 14" to the shoulder. I have afriend with a toypoodle cavalier cross and she is much smaller than Kiki
> The photos are of Kiki with a cockapoo friend who is a first cross mini poodle english show cocker mix. They are almost identical in every way! In the pics the cockapoo is the one with the white chest.
> When you go looking at pups look at the size of the mum and dad and if they have already produced pups, ask about the adult size of the previous litters...
> I think that you would have to check with individual airlines about their policy re dogs in the cabin. My experience of dogs flying in the hold is that they seem to cope fine with it. We lived in Africa and imported several dogs and also some of our pups went overseas.


Love the second picture they are so friggin cute!!


----------



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Ok, that's what I thought. I have been trying to find something like that but I'm not having very much luck. Are you familiar with any breeders that use toy poodles?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Where abouts are you?


----------

